# kale



## BarbieandKen (Aug 29, 2009)

I have not planted per acre but have left a large swath of kale plants go to seed, they return in the spring and are some of the earliest blooming plants - the bees and bumblebees cover it for most of the day when it is in full sun. I like that it came back this spring without any effort on my part. 

Good luck!


----------

